# Take a Poll: Circumcision or No Circumcision



## sadie

My doctors (both male) said no way, don't do it. 
In America, it's the norm, whether one is Jewish or not tho it seems as if 'the trend' is slowly changing and that people are opting to not do it.....

Would/Will you? Where are you located?

results so far
NO: 5
UK, USA, CA, UK, NZ

YES: 2
USA, USA


----------



## RAL3

In England it doesn't seem to be the norm, in fact I've never seen an uncircumcised one :blush: but I haven't seen that many :haha: But seriously I think if it's there as a part of the natural body and isn't causing any problem then why remove it? Obviously there are religious and medical reasons and thats fine, but if they don't apply then really what is the point? There was a thread about ear piercing on young babies on here the other day and many disagreed with it for just being a cosmetic thing and causing the child pain (me too might I add) so if the reason behind circumcision is purely cosmetic also then I don't really agree with it. Just my opinion


----------



## hpjagged

Not to! Why ruin a part of a perfect little baby and just leave what is given to them!
If its not meant to be there, why were men made with it? :)

https://www.drmomma.org/2011/08/intact-or-circumcised-significant.html 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7147/6651644073_10666d77fc.jpg


----------



## kat2504

I don't think it's a good idea for any non-medical reason. I don't actually personally believe religion is an acceptable excuse either. But that's just my personal beliefs and I'm aware lots of people will not agree. My thinking is why remove a perfectly healthy part of a baby's body? If you believe in God then God has put it there. Just because something was written in an old book doesn't make it a good idea. We have stopped stoning adulterers and sacrificing goats so we can also stop circimcising babies without it altering your core religious beliefs.


----------



## sadie

Love the responses and i agree with all. My docs said the same thing.... Everyone that I know in america _is_ cicumsized, but I wouldn't do it. My oh is uncirc, and I still have to get 'used' to it, if that makes any sense..... 
ATM, I dont know what I am having, but still Its good to hear what the americans, canadians and english think on this topic.


----------



## future_numan

I am having a boy and have done my research on this as we have to make a choice.
As of right now I don't think I want to had " it" done. My DH thinks other wise since he is " cut".
We have time to come to a final decsion so we are slowly mulling it over. I have made an appointment with our family DR for DH and I to talk over what the pro's and con's are.
Best of luck on your choice:hugs:


----------



## prayingforkid

I would say circumcise.. I am doing it to my little baby. Its hygienic in my opinion.


----------



## hpjagged

https://codenamemama.com/2010/02/16/researching-circumcision-foreskin/
Quote taken from above. 



> The Functions of the Foreskin
> The foreskin provides many functions that are lost after circumcision. These functions include:
> 1.*Protection: Just as the eyelids protect the eyes, the foreskin protects the glans and keeps its surface soft, moist, and sensitive. It also maintains optimal warmth, pH balance, and cleanliness. The glans itself contains no sebaceous glands-glands that produce the sebum, or oil, that moisturizes our skin. The foreskin produces the sebum that maintains proper health of the surface of the glans.
> 2.*Immunological Defense: The mucous membranes that line all body orifices are the body&#8217;s first line of immunological defense. Glands in the foreskin produce antibacterial and antiviral proteins such as lysozyme. Lysozyme is also found in tears and mother&#8217;s milk. Specialized epithelial Langerhans cells, an immune system component, abound in the foreskin&#8217;s outer surface. Plasma cells in the foreskin&#8217;s mucosal lining secrete immunoglobulins, antibodies that defend against infection.
> 3.*Antibacterial Function: To help fight harmful bacteria, the foreskin supports a rich flora of beneficial bacteria. . . . The good bacteria that live in the inside of the foreskin are similar to the bacteria found in the mouth, nose, the female genitals, and the skin in general. It must be stressed that this good bacteria is both harmless and highly beneficial. Without these friendly bacteria, the urethra would become an easy entry point for germs and harmful strains of bacteria, which could cause disease.
> 4.*Erogenous Sensitivity: The foreskin is as sensitive as the fingertips or the lips of the mouth. It contains a richer variety and greater concentration of specialized nerve receptors than any other part of the penis. These specialized nerve endings can discern motion, subtle changes in temperature, and fine gradations of texture.
> 5.*Coverage During Erection: As it becomes erect, the penile shaft becomes thicker and longer. The double-layered foreskin provides the skin necessary to accommodate the expanded organ and to allow the penile skin to glide freely, smoothly, and pleasurably over the shaft and glans.
> 6.*Self-Stimulating Sexual Functions: The foreskin&#8217;s double-layered sheath enables the penile shaft skin to glide back and forth over the penile shaft. The foreskin can normally be slipped all the way, or almost all the way, back to the base of the penis, and also slipped forward beyond the glans. This wide range of motion is the mechanism by which the penis and the orgasmic triggers in the foreskin, frenulum, and glans are stimulated.
> 7.*Sexual Functions in Intercourse: One of the foreskin&#8217;s functions is to facilitate smooth, gentle movement between the mucosal surfaces of the two partners during intercourse. The foreskin enables the penis to slip in and out of the vagina nonabrasively inside its own slick sheath of self-lubricating, movable skin. The female is thus stimulated by moving pressure rather than by friction only, as when the male&#8217;s foreskin is missing. (5)Circumcision Removes a Healthy, Functioning Sexual Organ
> The foreskin is a necessary part of a complete, functioning penis. These vital protections and benefits are stripped along with the foreskin in circumcision.


----------



## sadie

Very interesting.


----------



## hpjagged

Oh and this one :flower:

https://codenamemama.com/2010/03/01/circumcision-common-concerns/


----------



## firsttimer1

NO if you are questionning it. 

If you do not have a very real reason for consideirng it - then why do it (given what it puts the baby through etc)?

x


----------



## sadie

prayingforkid said:


> I would say circumcise.. I am doing it to my little baby. Its hygienic in my opinion.

I think as Americans, we are led to believe that it is the hygenic thing tomdo.... But the medical field seems to say otherwise. Nin any case, you and I are used to the circumsized version... Its what we 'grew up with', so to speak. And to not do it, isnt 'normal' for us. However, its a decision that only the parents can make.


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Do what you feel is right as mothers. Be happy with your decision and make sure your questions are answered before you decide xx


----------



## ash086

My son is, and this baby will be too. There was no question to or not to in our home. We believe it is the right choice for us, also OH is, and believe our sons should match. :)


----------



## emma33

nowway never ever.. a male child is born with that piece of skin for a reason so why on earth would u get it cut off!!


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Absolutely no way! I personally think it's cruel to circumsise and I don't believe it is painless I think it must be very painful! Why would anyone willingly put their tiny newborn baby in any pain thar is not medically required? 
I don't get the argument well my OH is done so I'm gonna do my son too!


----------



## SpottedDog

no way!! Its there for a reason!


----------



## lola_90

It depends on your reasons behind it. I have a feeling that this baby is a boy and if it is he will be circumsised. It is quite uncommon here in the UK and at our hospital you have to pay to get the procedure done. My OH is nigerian and he has it done as he is from a Muslim background and it is part of their culture that he wants us to respect. 

If it wasn't for this then I wouldn't put my LO through the unnecessary pain.


----------



## Sunshine12

Personally, not a chance. There is no proven evidence suggesting that its either more hygenic or benefits the child in any way which is why in the UK the NHS will no longer perform it even if parents want to pay for it. I think its cruel but respect that some people do it for religious reasons.

Just to warn you that most threads about this subject get locked quite quickly. x


----------



## prayingforkid

sadie said:


> prayingforkid said:
> 
> 
> I would say circumcise.. I am doing it to my little baby. Its hygienic in my opinion.
> 
> I think as Americans, we are led to believe that it is the hygenic thing tomdo.... But the medical field seems to say otherwise. Nin any case, you and I are used to the circumsized version... Its what we 'grew up with', so to speak. And to not do it, isnt 'normal' for us. However, its a decision that only the parents can make.Click to expand...

I'm not American.... I've lived here only for 3 years... And where I come
From circumcision is not the norm. As I said, I believe it
To be hygienic.


----------



## prayingforkid

carly_mummy2b said:


> Absolutely no way! I personally think it's cruel to circumsise and I don't believe it is painless I think it must be very painful! Why would anyone willingly put their tiny newborn baby in any pain thar is not medically required?
> I don't get the argument well my OH is done so I'm gonna do my son too!

So what you are saying is that the moms who choose to circumcise their baby are cruel and want to put the baby through pain? Uhh... no. I know I dont want to put my child through any pain, but I will get him circumcised.


----------



## Bats11

Im against it.


----------



## pixeldust

I won't be. If this baby was a girl I would have asked them to remove her clitoral hood at birth though.


----------



## carly_mummy2b

In my personal opinion it is cruel to put any child through any pain that is not medically required!



prayingforkid said:


> carly_mummy2b said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely no way! I personally think it's cruel to circumsise and I don't believe it is painless I think it must be very painful! Why would anyone willingly put their tiny newborn baby in any pain thar is not medically required?
> I don't get the argument well my OH is done so I'm gonna do my son too!
> 
> So what you are saying is that the moms who choose to circumcise their baby are cruel and want to put the baby through pain? Uhh... no. I know I dont want to put my child through any pain, but I will get him circumcised.Click to expand...


----------



## cherry22

I dont agree with it at all! 

Also i dont know how you can do it for cleanliness, you make sure you introduce a good washing pattern in their life and they will have no problems at all!

I believe if they were made that way it should stay that way unless its doing them real harm!!

P.s i really hope that was a joke about the baby girls clitoral hood!


----------



## polo_princess

Totally up to the individual, if you do your research properly, then decide for/against, then its up to you :)


----------



## snowfia

I don't think it's more hygienic, if you teach your child to wash properly he'd be fine, if you don't, it would be unhygienic either way. Same with girls, they just need to be taught to wash properly.
There's no need for it to be removed (unless there's a medical problem) IMO.


----------



## honeybee2

I'm sorry I have to disagree- its not more hygenic. As long as you have good hygiene in the first place then this shouldn't be a problem. The foreskin is there to protect the fragile skin of the penis.

I have however, no qualms with religious laws. My ex's dad was Muslim (Moroccan), his Mum was English and he was circumcised. 

I'd leave the skin alone unless its for a medical or religious purpose. I had no idea this was the 'norm' in America?


----------



## mrsrof

In my opinion, unless it's for religious (or medical) reasons, why would you circumcise?? it has been proven that it is not "cleaner" which is the reason many people do it these days. If a boy is taught to wash himself properly and pull the foreskin back and clean under it, then that's the same thing. 

My sister did have to get her youngest boy circumcised when he was about 18 months as the foreskin was too tight and was causing infection and pain in the poor little fella!


----------



## sadie

It's all very interesting and we have to remember that this is all a matter of opinion. 
I read somewhere that a mom shouldnt pull back the skin when cleaning the baby's penis. 'wipe what you see'. Anyone know if thats true? As an article posted about states, under the foreskin is healthy flora etc, so it sounds as if it almost cleans itself under there.... Dont know. I always insist my OH cleans his really well under there if he wants me to go near it. Hehehehehe.... 


(lightening the mood here, i hope!)


----------



## EarthMama

My husband is circumcized but we don't want to do that to our little boy. So we won't be, we want to leave him as nature intended.


----------



## feeble

you should definitely not pull back a young boys foreskin, the first person to do that should be the boy himself, the gland is not fully formed and so remains covered until puberty when he can pull it back and tend to it himself... 

As for circumcision, i think it is a cultural trend with NO medical benefit which i hope with all my heart will be changed soon... i know more and more people are choosing not to do it and that makes me glad. 

I feel so sorry for all those poor baby boys who are put through unnecessary pain and then having their already perfect, little organs mutliated for life

i think its a disgusting practice and should be outlawed for all but medical necessity.


----------



## prayingforkid

I respectfully disagree with anyone who says it
Isn't more hygenic. Now I will leave this thread before my hormones
Take over haha


----------



## hpjagged

sadie said:


> It's all very interesting and we have to remember that this is all a matter of opinion.
> I read somewhere that a mom shouldnt pull back the skin when cleaning the baby's penis. 'wipe what you see'. Anyone know if thats true? As an article posted about states, under the foreskin is healthy flora etc, so it sounds as if it almost cleans itself under there.... Dont know. I always insist my OH cleans his really well under there if he wants me to go near it. Hehehehehe....
> 
> 
> (lightening the mood here, i hope!)

Yes, do not pull back the foreskin! I often print out these info cards from the website below and leave them in places like the library or doctors office.

https://www.savingsons.org/p/info-cards-etc.html 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7147/6618197823_ce349c6e6b.jpg


----------



## bubbles123

If you have no strong feelings or religious pressure, then leave it for now and let your son choose for himself if he wishes to get it done later. X


----------



## sadie

bubbles123 said:


> If you have no strong feelings or religious pressure, then leave it for now and let your son choose for himself if he wishes to get it done later. X


OUCH! But good point!!


----------



## rwhite

The doctors are on to it (which is surprising, as I've heard of a lot of docs in America suggest it - I believe it's because they are paid to perform circumcisions, that or they haven't kept up to date on research). Leave the decision up to your son to decide on when he is old enough, it's his choice :) Good on you for questioning.


----------



## Pussycat

Well it is the parents' choice, isn't it? But really, I believe it should be the boy's choice. If he grows up and wants it done, then he can get it done. If he grows up and wants his foreskin back after all, then not much he can do about it.

As for hygiene, well my husband isn't circumcised and I dislike the implication that he's not as clean as other men, it's not true. Why? Because he was taught how to wash!


----------



## LisaL79

If we have a boy, we'll be getting it done. No doubts, no questions, no hesitations about our decision.


----------



## BabyBennett

I could never ever consider spending 9 months trying to protect my baby from everything only to give birth and allow him to go through a pointless, painful proceedure. The thought of this actually breaks my heart. My husband isn't circumcised & I too think that it's a insult to say that he's not as "clean" as others.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Sounds like your mind is already made up to be honest. 
It's best not to ask opinions about something like this, as its just opinons and not really helpful at all. Its best to talk to professionals, and do your research and get all the facts, the pros and the cons on the decision. 
I just feel its really nobodys business or they have the right to even judge this decision you make for your baby. These topics can go all day about how cruel a mother is, or how sanitary another woman thinks it is. Bottom line, its your baby, your decision and NOBODY should be judged for it so its best to go to professionals about concerns


----------



## rwhite

LisaL79 said:


> If we have a boy, we'll be getting it done. No doubts, no questions, no hesitations about our decision.

Please don't take this the wrong way, but you seem very...all guns blazing, for lack of a better term. I just wanted to ask, have you done any research on the procedure, on its pros and cons? I feel like a lot of people tend to circumcise their sons for all the wrong reasons, and because its 'the norm' and what everybody else does.


----------



## prayingforkid

Ok so I cant hold back....
What I think is truly VERY insulting, is how moms who choose not to circumcise basically are saying that us moms that DO choose to circumcise are basically unfit to be moms... I mean, what you ladies are saying is that moms who choose this procedure are hurting their baby for no reason... isn't that the same as saying that we are unfit to be moms? I mean, I would say that a woman who hurts her child is unfit.... no? I think that's extremely insulting..


----------



## feeble

I see no reason to cut bits off a baby, who has no way of defending themselves or understanding of what they have lost. 

If you see a child/animal/vulnerable person or animal of any kind being mistreated, you speak up about it because we are human and we care. 

I will never ever stop speaking up about it.


----------



## staralfur

feeble said:


> I see no reason to cut bits off a baby, who has no way of defending themselves or understanding of what they have lost.
> 
> If you see a child/animal/vulnerable person or animal of any kind being mistreated, you speak up about it because we are human and we care.
> 
> I will never ever stop speaking up about it.

Remember the last thread about this that got locked because you likened it to abuse? 

Here we go again... :dohh:


----------



## feeble

dont worry, thats really all i have to say on the matter...


----------



## carly_mummy2b

Feeble! I agree! 

Cruel and unnecessary we have no right to disfigure our babies! We don't own them we are just entrusted to care for them until their old enough to take care of themselves and we have no right whatsoever to remove parts of their bodies we deem acceptable!


----------



## SouthernC

We are choosing to have our son circumcised. His father is circumcised and is just fine. I've also spoken with my mother, his mother and my grandmother and they all think its a good idea to have it done, I've done my research and read on it. Its everyone's own choice as to whether they do it or not. But I dont think anyone should judge another based on what they chose to do.


----------



## Sunshine12

SouthernC said:


> We are choosing to have our son circumcised. His father is circumcised and is just fine. I've also spoken with my mother, his mother and my grandmother and they all think its a good idea to have it done, I've done my research and read on it. Its everyone's own choice as to whether they do it or not. But I dont think anyone should judge another based on what they chose to do.

Im not trying to question you here as whilst I dont understand it, I respect your decision but do you think that perhaps your mother/his mother and grandmother think its a good idea because that is all they know? Have they said why they think its a good idea (i.e evidence of medical benefits?) I think maybe speaking to an actual medical professional might give you a whole other perspective on it. x


----------



## rwhite

prayingforkid said:


> Ok so I cant hold back....
> What I think is truly VERY insulting, is how moms who choose not to circumcise basically are saying that us moms that DO choose to circumcise are basically unfit to be moms... I mean, what you ladies are saying is that moms who choose this procedure are hurting their baby for no reason... isn't that the same as saying that we are unfit to be moms? I mean, I would say that a woman who hurts her child is unfit.... no? I think that's extremely insulting..

The thing is, those who choose this procedure for their sons ARE hurting their baby for no good reason :shrug: It's a medical procedure that removes some of their skin, that does hurt and there is so much evidence against doing it. That's why people kick up a fuss about it. I don't think people would give two flying cr*ps otherwise if it wasn't hurting the baby and taking away a part of their body without their own consent. Feel pleased that somebody cares enough about your child to question why you would want to do something like this to his body.

Nobody is calling mothers who circumcise their sons unfit mothers, I have not once seen that comment flung around in here so don't jump to conclusions please. I believe everybody wants to do what they think is best for their child, and circumcision is so mainstream in places like America that it's just the done thing and people don't think twice about doing it and just listen to those around them who it is the norm for. A little research (and I don't mean biased research, I myself have looked at both ends of the argument) goes a long way.

I know those in the pro-circumcision camp just want to do the best by their child, but let me ask you this - would you be happy with your parents stepping in right now and making your decisions for you? Have ever made a decision for you that you wished they hadn't? Of course they have. Probably minor, but something that probably pissed you off or something you wished they hadn't interfered with.

Would it be okay for your parent, now, to decide for you that you are having your appendix taken out because it's potentially a hazard? No, it wouldn't, that would be up to you.


----------



## pinklightbulb

No way in hell :)


----------



## sadie

Anyway, the original question was focusing on the trend to no longer circumsize.... Sorry this is getting out of hand.... Please stop being angry/judging others for their outlook on it....
For ex. 5 years ago I would have said that I'd defitely do it. Now that I know more (and live with one!) i no longer would...


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Anyway, the original question was focusing on the trend to no longer circumsize.... Sorry this is getting out of hand.... Please stop being angry/judging others for their outlook on it....
> For ex. 5 years ago I would have said that I'd defitely do it. Now that I know more (and live with one!) i no longer would...

Circ threads always end up like that Sadie. Controversial topics and BNB do not go well together! Ive seen 5 of them closed for that very reason and would imagine this one will be closed shortly too.


----------



## sadie

Gotcha. It would be interesting for ppl to just respond with where they live and their choice.... Rather than create a debate, and then we can compile and see the trend. Oh whatever..... :) 

NY-no


----------



## prayingforkid

I think this is getting out of hand


----------



## Sunshine12

sadie said:


> Gotcha. It would be interesting for ppl to just respond with where they live and their choice.... Rather than create a debate, and then we can compile and see the trend. Oh whatever..... :)
> 
> NY-no

lol

UK - No.


----------



## kissesandhugs

US-yes


----------



## staralfur

Sunshine12 said:


> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, the original question was focusing on the trend to no longer circumsize.... Sorry this is getting out of hand.... Please stop being angry/judging others for their outlook on it....
> For ex. 5 years ago I would have said that I'd defitely do it. Now that I know more (and live with one!) i no longer would...
> 
> Circ threads always end up like that Sadie. Controversial topics and BNB do not go well together! Ive seen 5 of them closed for that very reason and would imagine this one will be closed shortly too.Click to expand...

It's unfortunate because it's a topic that obviously keeps coming up. I think it can be an interesting discussion, and I like to see why people choose to do it or choose not to. There was one thread that actually provided a lot of really insightful research links which I think would help moms make a decision if they weren't sure. :thumbup:

If people could express their opinions in a polite and helpful manner, it'd be nice to see one of these threads stay open.


----------



## Sunshine12

staralfur said:


> Sunshine12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadie said:
> 
> 
> Anyway, the original question was focusing on the trend to no longer circumsize.... Sorry this is getting out of hand.... Please stop being angry/judging others for their outlook on it....
> For ex. 5 years ago I would have said that I'd defitely do it. Now that I know more (and live with one!) i no longer would...
> 
> Circ threads always end up like that Sadie. Controversial topics and BNB do not go well together! Ive seen 5 of them closed for that very reason and would imagine this one will be closed shortly too.Click to expand...
> 
> It's unfortunate because it's a topic that obviously keeps coming up. I think it can be an interesting discussion, and I like to see why people choose to do it or choose not to. There was one thread that actually provided a lot of really insightful research links which I think would help moms make a decision if they weren't sure. :thumbup:
> 
> If people could express their opinions in a polite and helpful manner, it'd be nice to see one of these threads stay open.Click to expand...

I agree hun and I think I read the thread you are talking about. It lasted quite a while (before it was closed too) and was very informative but as you know from frequenting 2nd tri regularly, once it kicks off its game over! :dohh: Hope you are well. x


----------



## SouthernC

Sunshine12 said:


> SouthernC said:
> 
> 
> We are choosing to have our son circumcised. His father is circumcised and is just fine. I've also spoken with my mother, his mother and my grandmother and they all think its a good idea to have it done, I've done my research and read on it. Its everyone's own choice as to whether they do it or not. But I dont think anyone should judge another based on what they chose to do.
> 
> Im not trying to question you here as whilst I dont understand it, I respect your decision but do you think that perhaps your mother/his mother and grandmother think its a good idea because that is all they know? Have they said why they think its a good idea (i.e evidence of medical benefits?) I think maybe speaking to an actual medical professional might give you a whole other perspective on it. xClick to expand...

My grandmother had 10 kids (5 boys and 5 girls) and one of her sons wasn't circumcised until he was about 3 (not sure why it wasn't done earlier) and then had to be done then due to some kind of medical thing. And she said it was so much harder on him and that she wishes now she would have had it done at birth. Its more of a personal decision on my end, my mother had 2 girls and a boy (and my brother has no problems with his being circumcised) my mother in law had 2 boys both of which are circumcised and there both just fine as well. Its my choice and that is what both I & my finace' have chosen to do.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

No never and Im in canada where its a norm


----------



## rwhite

My statistical answer is: No, NZ


----------



## prayingforkid

Uncircumcised men have a 1.6 to 2.0 fold higher incidence of prostate cancer compared with circumcised men [Ravich & Ravich, 1951; Apt, 1965; Ewings & Bowie, 1996], and prostate cancer is rare amongst Jews [Alderson, 1986]. In Southern California the reduction in risk in circumcised men was 0.5 in whites and 0.6 in blacks [Ross et al., 1987].


Heres the link: https://www.circinfo.net/prostate_cancer.html

Heres another link: https://www.medicinenet.com/circumcision_the_medical_pros_and_cons/article.htm


----------



## GypsyDancer

No circumsision. Is it not there for a reason?:shrug:


----------



## rwhite

prayingforkid said:


> Uncircumcised men have a 1.6 to 2.0 fold higher incidence of prostate cancer compared with circumcised men [Ravich & Ravich, 1951; Apt, 1965; Ewings & Bowie, 1996], and prostate cancer is rare amongst Jews [Alderson, 1986]. In Southern California the reduction in risk in circumcised men was 0.5 in whites and 0.6 in blacks [Ross et al., 1987].
> 
> 
> Heres the link: https://www.circinfo.net/prostate_cancer.html
> 
> Heres another link: https://www.medicinenet.com/circumcision_the_medical_pros_and_cons/article.htm

circinfo.net is a very biased website I think you'll find. Besides, given the information you've provided how is such a small percentage worth putting your baby through so much pain and shock at such a young age? And the reduction amount that circumcision provides is not a vast leap in difference.

The risk of a woman developing breast cancer is much higher than the statistics you've provided about intact men developing prostate cancer but we're not going to lop our daughters breasts off are we?



> The chance of developing invasive breast cancer at some time in a woman's life is a little less than 1 in 8 (12%).

Source - https://www.cancer.org/Cancer/BreastCancer/DetailedGuide/breast-cancer-key-statistics


----------



## prayingforkid

Look, you have your own beliefs and I have mine. I am providing information for the op, not trying to change your mind! So stop trying to prove to me that circumcision is wrong. JEEZE!


----------



## YoshiPikachu

If I was having a boy then I would.


----------



## sadie

I quit. To each, his own.

(No beats yes, by far yet we are all entitled to do as we see fit. Good luck everyone!)


----------



## AveryATL

If you are really interested in the response, I would make an actual poll, not just have people respond. Lots of people aren't going to post because they don't want to deal with the 'you are mutilating your child, you horrible person' response. Or, 'do you research' (assuming that we haven't done *any* research on the matter). So, if you want to actually know, then make a poll where people feel more 'protected' to answer truthfully.


----------



## honeybee2

prayingforkid said:


> Look, you have your own beliefs and I have mine. I am providing information for the op, not trying to change your mind! So stop trying to prove to me that circumcision is wrong. JEEZE!

This is a debate where other people's opinions are just as viable as yours.
The other user was clearly just pointing to the fact that the website is biased and as a consequence, not a reliable source for statistics. I don't think she meant any harm by her comment hun.


----------



## EarthMama

I really don't think it's a topic worth getting upset or worked up about. Reason being is that you cannot control other people's choices. You really can't. Sure you can provide info for your points but other people will just do what they want. So why get upset or offended...if you really believe in yourself there is no reason for you or anyone to be offended if you are secure in your choice and position. There is no reason for people to be upset because nobody can control anyone else, not really.


----------



## cherry22

It would be interesting to know wether the mums who dont have eny other children (and are doing it not for religious reasons) If they feel differntly after the baby arrives?

My point is that i had no idea how strong my love for my son would be untill after he was born, when he was taken to specail care it made me sick to think about what was happening to him and i couldnt even be in the same room as him when he was having a tiny amount of blood taken from his foot!

So i wonder if some women when pg say they will and then change their mind after?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

No my first little boy wasn't and neither will this little man be and I am in the UK x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I think it is wrong to criticize anyones choice on this matter. I have 3 boys 20,17 and 11 and they all are circumcised . My husband is not circumcised , he was born in Italy and he told me most do not circumcise in Europe. He however did want his boys circumcised and so did I, never ever had any problems so far. My best friend and the Godmother to my youngest has 2 boys and she is a nurse her boys are NOT circumcised and we never ever had a fight about it, to each his own. I am highly offended when people say I am butchering my son, that is ridiculous. We all have beliefs and stuff so who is anyone to make someone feel bad for their choice :shrug: I don't understand why these threads are started , for what? To insult others and make them feel bad? I saw these threads over and over and it is always the same outcome. Who gives a fuck what others do and why do people feel that they can insult someone else, give your opinion on the subject and move on, don't tell someone they are a bad mother or butchering their child for a choice they feel is a good one, that is mean and wrong.. Just like I have no right to say your a bad mother for NOT doing it, who the hell am I to say that? JMO :flower:


----------



## carly_mummy2b

How else do you describe cutting a part of your son's body off?

Sorry but I just don't understand it I'm trying not to offend and if your so confident in your choice then I don't see how you can be offended x


----------



## feeble

EarthMama said:


> I really don't think it's a topic worth getting upset or worked up about. Reason being is that you cannot control other people's choices. You really can't. Sure you can provide info for your points but other people will just do what they want. So why get upset or offended...if you really believe in yourself there is no reason for you or anyone to be offended if you are secure in your choice and position. There is no reason for people to be upset because nobody can control anyone else, not really.

This is Where I disagree, it is absolutely worth getting upset about, it is the cultural mulitation of BABIES and for no good reason!!

If we didn't get upset about injustices in the world, things would never change, there would still be slavery, women would still be massively oppressed and there would be no animal rights. 

It is because people 'got upset' that this gross injustices became outlawed rather than remaining the cultural norm. 

Do not fight people's wish to fight and make the world a better place, even if you are on the other side of the fence! I think that women becoming breadwinners in the first world has led to a massive gap between the classes, has created disrespectful, unruly and depressed children and has taken away our sense of community but I would NEVER condemn someone for fighting against what they believe in as a human being. 

You will find that infant circumcision, male or female are cultural norms that are so sickening to those who are not entrenched in those cultures that they have and always will speak up against it. 

Because that is what makes us human, caring about others.


----------



## future_numan

Circumcision is a tough subject but I think it is a completely personal choice. When it comes to anything ppl will have strong advice.
I have not made my choice yet but weither I choose to or not , I respect other pll who have made the opposite choice from me:hugs:


----------



## xsadiex

I don't understand why people think it's cleaner to be circumcised? It's known that this is not true. The foreskin is there for a reason! 
It cannot be comfortable to not have that protective layer of skin over the most sensitive part owch! I've spoken to a friend who is circumcised and he doesn't suffer pain, but he said the end is less sensitive as it's constantly out or rubbing against clothes. Eeek.

Sometimes I think humans are very odd.


----------



## Sunshine12

prayingforkid said:


> Uncircumcised men have a 1.6 to 2.0 fold higher incidence of prostate cancer compared with circumcised men [Ravich & Ravich, 1951; Apt, 1965; Ewings & Bowie, 1996], and prostate cancer is rare amongst Jews [Alderson, 1986]. In Southern California the reduction in risk in circumcised men was 0.5 in whites and 0.6 in blacks [Ross et al., 1987].
> 
> 
> Heres the link: https://www.circinfo.net/prostate_cancer.html
> 
> Heres another link: https://www.medicinenet.com/circumcision_the_medical_pros_and_cons/article.htm

Isnt this research a minimum of 15 years old?

Anyway, I dont think that you should have to justify your decision with information like this in any case as I very much doubt this is your reasoning for having it done anyway. If you have chosen to do it then clearly you have your own reasons for it even if its not something thats generally recommended by the medical profession. I think the reason that those against circumcision sometimes get a bit heated about it is because those who are pro-circumcision never really say what their reasoning is (things like its more hygenic doesnt really help because its not medically proven to be). Im not saying they have to justify it at all but it would be good to know and maybe those of us who dont agree with it could understand it a bit more.


----------



## firsttimer1

for the poll.....

NO.
UK.


----------



## EarthMama

feeble said:


> EarthMama said:
> 
> 
> I really don't think it's a topic worth getting upset or worked up about. Reason being is that you cannot control other people's choices. You really can't. Sure you can provide info for your points but other people will just do what they want. So why get upset or offended...if you really believe in yourself there is no reason for you or anyone to be offended if you are secure in your choice and position. There is no reason for people to be upset because nobody can control anyone else, not really.
> 
> This is Where I disagree, it is absolutely worth getting upset about, it is the cultural mulitation of BABIES and for no good reason!!
> 
> If we didn't get upset about injustices in the world, things would never change, there would still be slavery, women would still be massively oppressed and there would be no animal rights.
> 
> It is because people 'got upset' that this gross injustices became outlawed rather than remaining the cultural norm.
> 
> Do not fight people's wish to fight and make the world a better place, even if you are on the other side of the fence! I think that women becoming breadwinners in the first world has led to a massive gap between the classes, has created disrespectful, unruly and depressed children and has taken away our sense of community but I would NEVER condemn someone for fighting against what they believe in as a human being.
> 
> You will find that infant circumcision, male or female are cultural norms that are so sickening to those who are not entrenched in those cultures that they have and always will speak up against it.
> 
> Because that is what makes us human, caring about others.Click to expand...

You're totally misunderstanding me there, girl. 

I personally believe circumcising a child is wrong. I won't be doing that to my little boy. Yes, I think it's brutal to do that to children. But what good does going on a crusade about it do? It just alienates people and makes them defensive. You have to approach people with compassion even if you don't agree with their choices. Sure yes, SPEAK UP about it, use logic to make your point, but if you want people to change their mind, you have to choose your language more carefully. People just get defensive and no one really changes their mind. By pushing so hard you can actually drive them deeper into their set opinions about the topic. I respect the fact that you are passionate about it but all I notice in this thread is a backlash. For best results it's best to stay cool headed and analytical about the topic. Education is key. Telling mothers they are brutalizing their babies is not the way to win people over in this discussion. That may be what you think they are doing, but they don't see it that way, therefore they just put up their walls to anything you say and it's hard to get through. 

I may agree with you on where you are coming from; but I think there are better ways of going about it and communicating your points. I appreciate your passion but to truly reach people and make a difference some tact and compassion is often needed. That's just in my experience. 

As for getting upset...I don't see the point in wasting emotional energy on the topic because I've realized I can't control people. You may find virtue in getting all riled up about it, that's fine and even admirable that you're so passionate. But it's not necessary to get upset in order to create change. Usually being upset just attracts more upset people back at you. That's all I'm saying.

(but I'm a detached Aquarian type, so take me with a grain of salt) ;-)


----------



## feeble

I am the first to admit that tact is not my strong point ;)

I do however believe very strongly in the power of protest and people's right to protest their feeling, I think it is, essentially what changes the world... 

Having strong feelings about a matter should be no reason to be dismissed or told 'its not your child so why do you care?'

My husbands family are not black, yet they fought against segregation and oppression of black people in south africa, it was something they believed in and like it or not, it is often the people on the outside who make a statement, make people who are dead set on something think twice. 

I am not saying their is no place for those who are more tactful, careful and gentle but I also very firmly believe there is a place for those who are passionate, willing to speak loud and clear and not take no for an answer. 

We ALL have a place in protest, wether its for, against or indifferent and to constantly hear that we should 'not get upset' about something or 'curb our emotions' on something that is (in our eyes) barbaric and needless, is dismissing an important part of the puzzle. 

We need people like you in the world Earthmama, who are careful and kind and gentle, and we also need people like me in the world who are passionate and forthright and loud. Or we wouldn't be here and to say differently is unfair in my eyes.


----------



## EarthMama

feeble said:


> I am the first to admit that tact is not my strong point ;)
> 
> I do however believe very strongly in the power of protest and people's right to protest their feeling, I think it is, essentially what changes the world...
> 
> Having strong feelings about a matter should be no reason to be dismissed or told 'its not your child so why do you care?'
> 
> My husbands family are not black, yet they fought against segregation and oppression of black people in south africa, it was something they believed in and like it or not, it is often the people on the outside who make a statement, make people who are dead set on something think twice.
> 
> I am not saying their is no place for those who are more tactful, careful and gentle but I also very firmly believe there is a place for those who are passionate, willing to speak loud and clear and not take no for an answer.
> 
> We ALL have a place in protest, wether its for, against or indifferent and to constantly hear that we should 'not get upset' about something or 'curb our emotions' on something that is (in our eyes) barbaric and needless, is dismissing an important part of the puzzle.
> 
> We need people like you in the world Earthmama, who are careful and kind and gentle, and we also need people like me in the world who are passionate and forthright and loud. Or we wouldn't be here and to say differently is unfair in my eyes.

It's true, we all have a role to play. That's something I believe in. And I have my own touchy subjects where I find the passion brewing. My hotspots are mostly environmental issues. Nothing makes me madder then when I note the waste that people proliferate just in their day-to-day lives. I'm a bit of an environmental activist so I think everyone should be recycling everything, cloth diapering and seeking to reduce their ecological footprint and becoming sustainable, for the good of the planet and our future generations. Sometimes I can zoom out enough to see that EVERYTHING in our lives (including whether or not we circumcise) is an environmental issue. How we treat each other actually has a lot to do with how we treat the planet, and vice versa, when zoomed out. 

So yes, I can get upset and worked up over things. It can certainly provide a great sense of momentum. For me personally I try not to get upset because when I do get upset, I get way too upset, and it degrades my quality of life. But that's just my trip I'm working with. I fully acknowledge that some people are just steam-rollers who can handle the heat. 

I certainly did not mean to insinuate that your role is not appreciated. I do greatly respect people who just tell it how they see it. I agree in our society we are often taught to stifle or repress our feelings and I don't agree with that at all. I am learning to be more bold in my approach with people. Basically I just would prefer the thread not be locked, which is often what happens when people on both sides start getting upset. Communication breaks down and the discussion/debate is over. It's a real shame when that happens. Nothing is really resolved. 

I am a huge fan of protestors and speaking out. It's everyone's right and yes, it's often only by speaking out and being bold that things change. For me, I strive to live through example in a lot of things. I know we all have our hotspots. We all have our roles to play. I just don't want to see the thread locked, which is why I suggested that we all play it more cool. But if you feel that this does not resonate with you, then I accept that...I don't really like to expect or demand things of people. (although I do have my moments ;-) ) 

Many states have made the cropping of dogs ears and tails illegal. It's sort of strange to me that cropping foreskin in human babies is still acceptable. But I think it's only a matter of time before it's no longer an option, but sanctioned at all. That's the trend society is going. Cultures change. I think we're heading that direction. 

Whether you're for it, or against it, I think it's good to read up on the history of male circumcision. In the 1900's circumcision became popular in the US as a remedy for masturbation: 

From https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_male_circumcision

_The original reason for the surgical removal of the foreskin, or prepuce, was to control 'masturbatory insanity' &#8211; the range of mental disorders that people believed were caused by the 'polluting' practice of 'self-abuse.'"
_

We all know that doesn't stop most guys, of course. 

_Robert Darby, writing in the Australian Medical Journal, noted that some 19th century circumcision advocates&#8212;and their opponents&#8212;believed that the foreskin was sexually sensitive:

In the 19th century the role of the foreskin in erotic sensation was well understood by physicians who wanted to cut it off precisely because they considered it the major factor leading boys to masturbation. The Victorian physician and venereologist William Acton (1814&#8211;1875) damned it as "a source of serious mischief", and most of his contemporaries concurred. Both opponents and supporters of circumcision agreed that the significant role the foreskin played in sexual response was the main reason why it should be either left in place or removed. _


----------



## TheLocation

Circumcision? Of course not.
I wouldn't know why.
and I'm from Belgium.


----------



## feeble

Gah, I just wrote a long post and it was eaten by my iPad! 

EarthMama I agree with you whole heartedly, I will say this however; 

Threads like this rarely contain innocence from either side, i see so often, women saying 'why do you care, it's not your child' which in turn makes the other side state that they feel it is barbaric etc in order to show why we care inspite of who the child may be born too. 

It's got to go both ways! If you don't want to hear why people have an issue with you circumcising, don't suggest they should have no opinion at all. 

I just found this very informative and detailed link on drmomma

https://www.drmomma.org/2010/02/male-circumcision-in-usa-human-rights.html

At the bottom it details some alternatives for circumcision at birth, less invasive which, though ultimately pointless, is less barbaric and possibly a step in the right direction? 

Either way, I think if circumcision is something you are considering, mothers should definitely read the article.


----------



## NuKe

never, im in the UK!


----------



## Sousou

If this baby is a boy then we will get him circumcised. My husband is Jewish but I would chose to circumcise regardless of whether it was for religious reasons or not.


----------



## AveryATL

honeybee2 said:


> prayingforkid said:
> 
> 
> Look, you have your own beliefs and I have mine. I am providing information for the op, not trying to change your mind! So stop trying to prove to me that circumcision is wrong. JEEZE!
> 
> This is a debate where other people's opinions are just as viable as yours.
> The other user was clearly just pointing to the fact that the website is biased and as a consequence, not a reliable source for statistics. I don't think she meant any harm by her comment hun.Click to expand...


That website may be a pro-circumcision site, but the references that it lists are from actual medical peer reviewed journals. It isn't a website that uses other biased websites as the source material. So, no. The list of references that is provides are primary resources that are not biased in nature.


----------



## Charlie_x

No. thats all i'm saying on it! I'm in the uk :) x


----------



## teal

Definitely not and I'm in the UK x


----------



## LisaL79

rwhite said:


> LisaL79 said:
> 
> 
> If we have a boy, we'll be getting it done. No doubts, no questions, no hesitations about our decision.
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but you seem very...all guns blazing, for lack of a better term. I just wanted to ask, have you done any research on the procedure, on its pros and cons? I feel like a lot of people tend to circumcise their sons for all the wrong reasons, and because its 'the norm' and what everybody else does.Click to expand...

Sigh..........
Yes, I've read research (mostly what shows up on threads/debates like these), from both sides.
I don't see it as "butchering" or torture or mutilation or whatever other choice words people use.
It is the norm here and THAT is the main reason why it's going to be done.
Is it a good reason for others? I'm sure it's not, but it's OUR reason.
I only seem gungho about it b/c most of the responses against circumcisions are VERY offensive and quite frankly piss me the hell off b/c of the judgement.

It is totally fine if you are against it and it's just as fine to say so, but there is a way to do so without insulting the other side. It's called being MATURE and thinking before speaking, or well, hitting the reply button.

I don't like plenty of things people do, but I sure as hell know proper ways to get my points across while hopefully not insulting them or calling them names.

Anyway, I'm done with this thread. It's just gone downhill as I figured it would (as they all usually do).
Just remember people... YOUR way is not the ONLY way.


----------



## prayingforkid

LisaL79 said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisaL79 said:
> 
> 
> If we have a boy, we'll be getting it done. No doubts, no questions, no hesitations about our decision.
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but you seem very...all guns blazing, for lack of a better term. I just wanted to ask, have you done any research on the procedure, on its pros and cons? I feel like a lot of people tend to circumcise their sons for all the wrong reasons, and because its 'the norm' and what everybody else does.Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh..........
> Yes, I've read research (mostly what shows up on threads/debates like these), from both sides.
> I don't see it as "butchering" or torture or mutilation or whatever other choice words people use.
> It is the norm here and THAT is the main reason why it's going to be done.
> Is it a good reason for others? I'm sure it's not, but it's OUR reason.
> I only seem gungho about it b/c most of the responses against circumcisions are VERY offensive and quite frankly piss me the hell off b/c of the judgement.
> 
> It is totally fine if you are against it and it's just as fine to say so, but there is a way to do so without insulting the other side. It's called being MATURE and thinking before speaking, or well, hitting the reply button.
> 
> I don't like plenty of things people do, but I sure as hell know proper ways to get my points across while hopefully not insulting them or calling them names.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done with this thread. It's just gone downhill as I figured it would (as they all usually do).
> Just remember people... YOUR way is not the ONLY way.Click to expand...

ABSOLUTELY agree with this.


----------



## hpjagged

Why follow society though? 
When he grows up and he asks why is he different than his daddy. Give an answer where back when dad was born, it was "the norm" 30 years ago but when you were born, we had an option and choose not to do it.


----------



## staralfur

If I have a boy in the future, I personally am letting my OH decide. I'll supply him with all of the information I feel he needs to look at and then he can make what decision he sees fit. 

My OH is circumcised and I do think he'd want his son to circumcised as well. That, to me, is fair enough. He's the one that's gone through it and he's happy with it. I think he's in a better position to decide than I am.


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I live in the U.S. and am having a boy. I will be getting him circumcised. We are doing it mostly for hygiene reasons - they stay cleaner down there with it cut imo. Plus, it's just the norm here. Most guys are circumcised. My DH is and wants his son to be, which is why we will be doing it. I could go either way though, doesn't really matter to me. If my DH didn't want our son to be circumcised then that would be fine with me too.


----------



## Button#

I am in the UK and I won't be getting my little boy circumcised. My reasons being that it's not the norm here and I haven't seen any evidence compelling enough to suggest that it would be beneficial to have it done.


----------



## tripletsOMG

usa nope not gonna circ -it is the nom here=( but unnecessary


----------



## honeybee2

AveryATL said:


> honeybee2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prayingforkid said:
> 
> 
> Look, you have your own beliefs and I have mine. I am providing information for the op, not trying to change your mind! So stop trying to prove to me that circumcision is wrong. JEEZE!
> 
> This is a debate where other people's opinions are just as viable as yours.
> The other user was clearly just pointing to the fact that the website is biased and as a consequence, not a reliable source for statistics. I don't think she meant any harm by her comment hun.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That website may be a pro-circumcision site, but the references that it lists are from actual medical peer reviewed journals. It isn't a website that uses other biased websites as the source material. So, no. The list of references that is provides are primary resources that are not biased in nature.Click to expand...


The fact that someone else thought it was biased doesn't mean I find it biased. I was clearly just stating the fact that it wasn't a personal attack.

However, I don't see how circumcision will benefit any child of mine, but thats my culture and what is normal for me. I don't think it is morally correct to judge a parents choice without prior knowledge to their reasons, which is why I don't judge you for making your choices. I don't think, personally that 'better' hygiene' is a viable reason to remove something made to protect the delicate skin underneath, nevertheless, I am interested to know why it became the 'norm' in America. Does anyone have an answer for this? I'm interested to know.


----------



## feeble

honeybee2 said:


> I am interested to know why it became the 'norm' in America. Does anyone have an answer for this? I'm interested to know.

I believe it is something to do with the high proportion of Jewish people and also that it was believed to be a cure for masturbation... which seems to be the reason why the entire removal of the foreskin has become so popular, very different to the 'drop of blood' circumcision performed on young infants in Bibilcal times.


----------



## majm1241

US-Yes.


----------



## honeybee2

feeble said:


> honeybee2 said:
> 
> 
> I am interested to know why it became the 'norm' in America. Does anyone have an answer for this? I'm interested to know.
> 
> I believe it is something to do with the high proportion of Jewish people and also that it was believed to be a cure for masturbation... which seems to be the reason why the entire removal of the foreskin has become so popular, very different to the 'drop of blood' circumcision performed on young infants in Bibilcal times.Click to expand...

Ok, thanks for your imput :flower:. Its just I'm a History student so naturally I'm curious. Anyone else have any opinions on why it became normal? Is it a religious thing or something religious that has 'fed' into culture? :coffee:


----------



## nightkd

honeybee2 said:


> feeble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee2 said:
> 
> 
> I am interested to know why it became the 'norm' in America. Does anyone have an answer for this? I'm interested to know.
> 
> I believe it is something to do with the high proportion of Jewish people and also that it was believed to be a cure for masturbation... which seems to be the reason why the entire removal of the foreskin has become so popular, very different to the 'drop of blood' circumcision performed on young infants in Bibilcal times.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, thanks for your imput :flower:. Its just I'm a History student so naturally I'm curious. Anyone else have any opinions on why it became normal? Is it a religious thing or something religious that has 'fed' into culture? :coffee:Click to expand...

It was one of those 'cure all' things... First off it was brought in to prevent masturbation in boys (the same guy encouraged acid to be put on girl's clitorises for the same reason :sick:) and then other Drs jumped on the bandwagon, claiming it would cure bedwetting, epilepsy, syphilis etc etc...

https://www.whale.to/a/timeline.html

It's a VERY profitable business, even nowadays... They sell the foreskins for big bucks and there are even cells from them in beauty products (no, unfortunately I'm not making that up)...

Anyway, as you can tell, I am a big fat NO on circumcision. I'm in the US... I'm British though... My DH is against it because we have issues due to HIS circumcision and having done research he agrees it's pointless, harmful and thus there is no reason to do it.


----------



## Kel127

Yes my son is circumsized, and I'm in the US!!


----------



## Sunshine12

nightkd said:


> honeybee2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feeble said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeybee2 said:
> 
> 
> I am interested to know why it became the 'norm' in America. Does anyone have an answer for this? I'm interested to know.
> 
> I believe it is something to do with the high proportion of Jewish people and also that it was believed to be a cure for masturbation... which seems to be the reason why the entire removal of the foreskin has become so popular, very different to the 'drop of blood' circumcision performed on young infants in Bibilcal times.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, thanks for your imput :flower:. Its just I'm a History student so naturally I'm curious. Anyone else have any opinions on why it became normal? Is it a religious thing or something religious that has 'fed' into culture? :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> *It was one of those 'cure all' things... First off it was brought in to prevent masturbation in boys (the same guy encouraged acid to be put on girl's clitorises for the same reason )* and then other Drs jumped on the bandwagon, claiming it would cure bedwetting, epilepsy, syphilis etc etc...
> 
> https://www.whale.to/a/timeline.html
> 
> It's a VERY profitable business, even nowadays... They sell the foreskins for big bucks and there are even cells from them in beauty products (no, unfortunately I'm not making that up)...
> 
> Anyway, as you can tell, I am a big fat NO on circumcision. I'm in the US... I'm British though... My DH is against it because we have issues due to HIS circumcision and having done research he agrees it's pointless, harmful and thus there is no reason to do it.Click to expand...

OMG! 

I did go out with a guy that was circumcised and he hated that his parents had done it to him. Said he was sure it decreased his sensitivity sexually. He got terribly upset about it at times. :nope:


----------



## miaplus2

if my baby is a boy me and OH has as our personal choice said no, we are very much saying its for our child to decide but i stress this is our personal choice and after showing OH this thread both agreed that the women on her who would/ are choosing to Circumcise are doing what they feel is best for their little one and i fully respect them! these women love their babies just as i love mine, and they have a right to have the choice they make respected just as i do, its rather sad seeing women being so mean to eachother over such a personal choice, im English and for me not circumcising is normal and rarely done, but my grandad and uncles are American and to them its normal and i respect that they dont have to justify that to me.


----------



## Andypanda6570

miaplus2 said:


> if my baby is a boy me and OH has as our personal choice said no, we are very much saying its for our child to decide but i stress this is our personal choice and after showing OH this thread both agreed that the women on her who would/ are choosing to Circumcise are doing what they feel is best for their little one and i fully respect them! these women love their babies just as i love mine, and they have a right to have the choice they make respected just as i do, its rather sad seeing women being so mean to eachother over such a personal choice, im English and for me not circumcising is normal and rarely done, but my grandad and uncles are American and to them its normal and i respect that they dont have to justify that to me.

Thank you SO much for your post. That is what it all comes down to a choice, i appreciate you for supporting that fact (Choice) and not calling me and others bad mothers or butchers it means alot :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Absolutely not - uk


----------



## feeble

Andypanda6570 said:


> miaplus2 said:
> 
> 
> if my baby is a boy me and OH has as our personal choice said no, we are very much saying its for our child to decide but i stress this is our personal choice and after showing OH this thread both agreed that the women on her who would/ are choosing to Circumcise are doing what they feel is best for their little one and i fully respect them! these women love their babies just as i love mine, and they have a right to have the choice they make respected just as i do, its rather sad seeing women being so mean to eachother over such a personal choice, im English and for me not circumcising is normal and rarely done, but my grandad and uncles are American and to them its normal and i respect that they dont have to justify that to me.
> 
> Thank you SO much for your post. That is what it all comes down to a choice, i appreciate you for supporting that fact (Choice) and not calling me and others bad mothers or butchers it means alot :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

The question is whose choice... I would say it is the human being being cut not the person who happened to birth them 

And I don't think one person on this thread who is anti circumcision has used the word 'bad mother'


----------



## Andypanda6570

feeble said:


> Andypanda6570 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miaplus2 said:
> 
> 
> if my baby is a boy me and OH has as our personal choice said no, we are very much saying its for our child to decide but i stress this is our personal choice and after showing OH this thread both agreed that the women on her who would/ are choosing to Circumcise are doing what they feel is best for their little one and i fully respect them! these women love their babies just as i love mine, and they have a right to have the choice they make respected just as i do, its rather sad seeing women being so mean to eachother over such a personal choice, im English and for me not circumcising is normal and rarely done, but my grandad and uncles are American and to them its normal and i respect that they dont have to justify that to me.
> 
> Thank you SO much for your post. That is what it all comes down to a choice, i appreciate you for supporting that fact (Choice) and not calling me and others bad mothers or butchers it means alot :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The question is whose choice... I would say it is the human being being cut not the person who happened to birth them
> 
> And I don't think one person on this thread who is anti circumcision has used the word 'bad mother'Click to expand...

You have the right to your opinion. Have a great day :flower:


----------



## MrsStutler

We are having our boy circumcised after his birth. We are both from the US and DH is "cut". Our reasons are really our own and I don't feel the need to justify it to anybody else. We have done the research on both sides and still choose to have the surgery performed. The choice to have the procedure done is, to me, a very personal one only to be made between parents and whatever the they decide- their choice should be respected. I know a lot of our reasons for wanting it done are purely cosmetic and the hygiene benefits are minimal at best. I know others do not agree with performing a surgical procedure on an infant for cosmetic reasons or for such small benefits. That, however, is their point of view and not mine.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Yes- US 
Don't need to justify my decision.


----------



## rwhite

For such a small margin of prevention of conditions etc, is it really worth circumcising your son when the risks should something go wrong far outweigh the benefits? The stats are really quite scary. This pretty recent article states that the newborn mortality rate from circumcision related complications in (within the first 28 days of life) is very close in number to the stats of babies who die from SIDS per year. These stats are just limited to the USA.

https://www.examiner.com/family-hea...te-higher-than-suffocation-and-auto-accidents


----------



## prayingforkid

rwhite said:


> For such a small margin of prevention of conditions etc, is it really worth circumcising your son when the risks should something go wrong far outweigh the benefits? The stats are really quite scary. This pretty recent article states that the newborn mortality rate from circumcision related complications in (within the first 28 days of life) is very close in number to the stats of babies who die from SIDS per year. These stats are just limited to the USA.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/family-hea...te-higher-than-suffocation-and-auto-accidents

Well I guess then we are putting our babies lives in danger.....:dohh: stop trying to make moms who choose circumcision seem bad....


----------



## rwhite

prayingforkid said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> For such a small margin of prevention of conditions etc, is it really worth circumcising your son when the risks should something go wrong far outweigh the benefits? The stats are really quite scary. This pretty recent article states that the newborn mortality rate from circumcision related complications in (within the first 28 days of life) is very close in number to the stats of babies who die from SIDS per year. These stats are just limited to the USA.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/family-hea...te-higher-than-suffocation-and-auto-accidents
> 
> Well I guess then we are putting our babies lives in danger.....:dohh: stop trying to make moms who choose circumcision seem bad....Click to expand...

You can joke about it all you want, but yes, that's exactly the risk. Stop trying to make the topic seem good; it's not.


----------



## JASMAK

From Canada...and that was a no for us...so glad my son has his Canadian winter touque! ;) More and more parents are bringing their babies home whole....it is good to see.


----------



## honeybee2

I suppose only Mum's know best and their choices are varied. No, I don't believe you have to justify why you want to circumcise your child, although its great to hear your choice reasons if you feel like you could share them.

:flower:


----------



## prayingforkid

rwhite said:


> prayingforkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> For such a small margin of prevention of conditions etc, is it really worth circumcising your son when the risks should something go wrong far outweigh the benefits? The stats are really quite scary. This pretty recent article states that the newborn mortality rate from circumcision related complications in (within the first 28 days of life) is very close in number to the stats of babies who die from SIDS per year. These stats are just limited to the USA.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/family-hea...te-higher-than-suffocation-and-auto-accidents
> 
> Well I guess then we are putting our babies lives in danger.....:dohh: stop trying to make moms who choose circumcision seem bad....Click to expand...
> 
> You can joke about it all you want, but yes, that's exactly the risk. Stop trying to make the topic seem good; it's not.Click to expand...

Excuse you. Your OPINION is just that, an OPINION. I believe circumcision is good. Do you have a problem with that?


----------



## rwhite

prayingforkid said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prayingforkid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> For such a small margin of prevention of conditions etc, is it really worth circumcising your son when the risks should something go wrong far outweigh the benefits? The stats are really quite scary. This pretty recent article states that the newborn mortality rate from circumcision related complications in (within the first 28 days of life) is very close in number to the stats of babies who die from SIDS per year. These stats are just limited to the USA.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/family-hea...te-higher-than-suffocation-and-auto-accidents
> 
> Well I guess then we are putting our babies lives in danger.....:dohh: stop trying to make moms who choose circumcision seem bad....Click to expand...
> 
> You can joke about it all you want, but yes, that's exactly the risk. Stop trying to make the topic seem good; it's not.Click to expand...
> 
> Excuse you. Your OPINION is just that, an OPINION. I believe circumcision is good. Do you have a problem with that?Click to expand...

It's not just an opinion when there's sufficient evidence backing it. And yes, I believe I've expressed my view on the matter, as have you :flower: Cheers.


----------



## JASMAK

https://www.savingsons.org/p/info-cards-etc.html

Good info.

This part is sad..it is about why many babies don't cry while being cut:

He is not sleeping. But he has gone into shock: a semi-comatose state that the human body slips into in order to physically survive extreme pain and trauma.


----------



## honeybee2

Don't they numb the area first? :shock:


----------



## feeble

It's impossible to give a wee child enough anaesthetic to effectively numb such a large area, the penis (and foreskin) is full of nerves and one of if not the most sensitive area of the body. I believe they do administer some anaesthetic but there is no way a local ana is going to be enough for such a dramatic surgery. 

I remember when j was born and the trust he put in us was unreal, just so so so vulnerable and innocent, that anyone would take a baby in that situation and choose to have them cut and burned is absolutely beyond me...


----------



## Andypanda6570

prayingforkid said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> For such a small margin of prevention of conditions etc, is it really worth circumcising your son when the risks should something go wrong far outweigh the benefits? The stats are really quite scary. This pretty recent article states that the newborn mortality rate from circumcision related complications in (within the first 28 days of life) is very close in number to the stats of babies who die from SIDS per year. These stats are just limited to the USA.
> 
> https://www.examiner.com/family-hea...te-higher-than-suffocation-and-auto-accidents
> 
> Well I guess then we are putting our babies lives in danger.....:dohh: stop trying to make moms who choose circumcision seem bad....Click to expand...

You know it is not even worth it to get into a debate with people who are rude and say such disgusting comments like we are butchering our kids. It is very sad for them that they can't respect other peoples choices. So don't even waste your time or breath on such people. Just feel confident in your choice and know even if people disagree most will be nice and try to understand not say such disgusting things. Those people who do that are better put on ignore. Trust me they are not worth your time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: People who have to use such disgusting comments I don't feel ever are worth listening too, you can get your point across to someone by being nice, not vile...I just put them on ignore and go about my day... : - )


----------



## feeble

You feel sorry for us... 

I feel sorry for your beautiful, innocent and perfect children who you gladly and proudly mutilate for no reason. 

Appalling, I am so ashamed to be a human being right now,


----------



## staralfur

feeble said:


> You feel sorry for us...
> 
> I feel sorry for your beautiful, innocent and perfect children who you gladly and proudly mutilate for no reason.
> 
> Appalling, I am so ashamed to be a human being right now,

What's appalling is the way you speak to people. Totally unnecessary and disrespectful. :nope:


----------



## Andypanda6570

feeble said:


> You feel sorry for us...
> 
> I feel sorry for your beautiful, innocent and perfect children who you gladly and proudly mutilate for no reason.
> 
> Appalling, I am so ashamed to be a human being right now,

I said I feel sorry for you not for US. Your mean and disrespectful and i have had it with you. How dare you say i am mutilating my child, you know nothing of me or my life and how dare you, a feeble person ( Fits you) pass judgement on me or anyone. I feel bad for you, I know that I am the kind of person who respects everyone's choice even if I don't agree with it, that is being a human being ,tolerance ( Might want to look it up ) . So yea you should be ashamed cause your mean and you say disgusting things . and I wont let you push me around or others. Maybe you should go through some of your posts , cause I know i am not the only one you have insulted. Oh, have a great day :flower:


----------



## booflebump

Locked pending review


----------

